# Samsung Touch of Color



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I just purchased my dream HDTV, a Samsung LN52A650A1F. What exactly is "a touch of color"? I do see a faint reddish edging around the frame. It looks like there is electronics in there. Is that reddish edging suppose to faintly glow? Actually in a darker room your cant see the coloring the frame just looks black, so I wonder what is so great about this "Touch or Color" unless it is suppose to illuminate. 
Other than that....WOW..what a picture!


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Congrats on the tv.

I also just purchased this same tv and it is fantastic.

The toc is just the slight red color around the bezel. I cannot see it in the dark either.

I'm still hooking up all my other toys to the tv. It's like xmas in September.

Have fun with your new baby!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This isn't really an HD DVR issue, I'm moving the thread.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Stewart, sorry about that. I was trying to start a new thread and wasnt quite sure how to be "on topic" The closest topic I found was HDTV and that is the name of this thread. HDTV Forum...not HD-DVR as you imply. 
Wideglide..yepper I it is Christmas here and loving watching football and all. I was on my 32" Olevia before... I even did the CE friday (0x279) night and set it up on 1080P and downloaded The Bank Job and it works perfectly. I know some Sony and other mfgs sets are having issues with "D" on 1080P. Not me...


----------



## dngrant (Aug 25, 2006)

MrDad0330 said:


> I just purchased my dream HDTV, a Samsung LN52A650A1F. What exactly is "a touch of color"? I do see a faint reddish edging around the frame. It looks like there is electronics in there. Is that reddish edging suppose to faintly glow? Actually in a darker room your cant see the coloring the frame just looks black, so I wonder what is so great about this "Touch or Color" unless it is suppose to illuminate.
> Other than that....WOW..what a picture!


The reddish color surrounding the TV. I have the 46" version and it is GORGEOUS


----------



## pikespeakhiker (Jul 27, 2008)

Yep, have a 46a750 and 40a650. Love them both. Everybody that sees them (which really means everybody that doesn't have this class of LCD - which beats plasma hands down) raves about the picture!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just make sure you watch them in a dark room. One of the knocks on toc's, is that the red bezel actually gives the picture a red push visually. It's just the way the eye works. It's also why most manufacturers just make them black - more accurate colors that way. If you're watching in a dark room it shouldn't matter.


----------



## xxplayactionxx (Sep 25, 2008)

My 25 sammy monitor is touch of color. I like it, but side to side against a piano black finish is different, but not necessarily better.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Seems to be a popular choice, we got the 63" a month ago now! Truly beautiful picture. And the 4 HDMIs are already occupied!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

If you can afford it, be sure to get it ISF calibrated. I just had my 2 Sony HD's done and the difference is startling.

(I used Lion AV)


----------

